
5G promises to transform the world again - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/28/5g-promises-to-transform-the-world-again/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
virmundi
We need to learn how to use the 4G that we already have. Even if 5G is faster,
at least in the US, we'll be bandwidth constrained by the telcos. As a result,
we'll just be able to reach our pittance of monthly quota faster (at least
theoretically).

The US hasn't even seen full 4G penetration in markets that supposedly have 4G
penetration. Palatka Florida has 4G. You just can't access it inside a
building with a metal roof (you know, like most of the houses). South Bend
Indiana has dead spots all over the place. 5G is just faster networking that
doesn't work.

